# التوربينات الغازية



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (23 فبراير 2010)

_التوربينات الغازية ببساطة :لاتنسونا بالدعاء ربي أغفر لي ولوالدي_

التربينات الغازية​ طرق توليد الكهرباء
تتولد الكهرباء بطرق عدة
1-المفاعلات النووية
2-التربينات البخارية
3-التربينات الغازية
4-محركات الديزل
5-اندفاع الماء من السدود والخزانات تربينات مائية
6-الرياح
7-الطاقة الشمسية
وناخذ من هذه الطرق التربينات الغازية
تتكون التربينات الغازية من اجزاء رئيسيةهى بادىء للحركة- ضاغط الهواء-غرف الحريق(غالبا ما تكون غرفة حريق واحدة او عشرة او اكثر) 
-تربينة-مولد الكهرباء- مدخنة لخروج العادم
كيف تعمل التربينات الغازية
عندما يبدا تشغيل الوحدة يقوم بادىء الحركة(وهو غالبا مايكون موتور كهربى او محرك ديزل) يقوم بادىء الحركة بتدوير عمود الضاغط والتربين فيدخل الهواء الجوى المفلتر الى الضاغط الذى يقوم بضغطه ولتفادى التضاغطات والتخلخلات داخل الضاغط يوجد بلوف نزف على الضاغط تكون مفتوحة فى بداية التشغيل لحمايته وايضا ريش التوجيه فى مدخل الضاغط التى تكون مقفولة نسبيا فى حال بدء التشغيل وعندما تصل السرعةالى %95 تبدا بلوف النزف فى الغلق وتبدا ريش التوجيه فى الفتح لزيادة كمية الهواء التى يمكن سحبه من الجو
2-يدخل الهواء المضغوط الى غرف الحريق فى التجويف بين جسم غرف الحريق وبين الاسطوانة الداخلية liners وتمد الفوانى غرف الحريق بالوقود (ديزل او سولار او نافتا ) كله حيث يختلط الوقود بهواء الاشتعال مع شرارة من بادىء الشرارةspark plug  التى تكون فى اثنين من الغرف ومنها يصل الاشتعال الى باقى الغرف عبر انابيب بين الغرف
3-تتمد الغازات الساخنة من غرف الحريق الى انابيب ناقلة موصلة بنهاية غرف الحريق وتندفع الى التربينة التى تتكون من مرحلتين كل مرحلة مكونة من صف ثابت وهو الفوانى وصف متحرك وهو الريش فى كل صف من الفوانى تزداد طاقة الحركة للغازات المندفعة ويصاحبها انخفاض فى الضغط وفى صف الريش المتحركة تتحول الطاقة الحركية الى شغل يفيد فى تدوير عمود التربين
3- بعد المرور علىالمرحلة الثانية من الريش المتحركة تندفع الغازات الى المخنة عبر عدد من المراوح لتحويل اتجاه العادم من من الاتجاه المحورى اتجاه العمود الى الاتجاه القطرى وبذلك يقل ضغط غازات العادم بحيث يكون قريب من الضغط الجوى حتى لاتحدث أصوات شديدة ومنها الى المدخنة
4- يستفاد من هذه الطاقة فى تدوير المولد الذى يتم فيه توليد الكهرباء
5- تتميز التربينات الغازية بسهولة تركيبها فى اشهر قليلة وأيضا سرعة تشغليها ودخولها على الشبكة من ستة الى ثلاثة عشرة دقيقة ولكن نظرا لكفاءتها الحرارية المنخفضة التى تصل الى 21% حيث انها تطلق فى الهواء كميات كبيرة من الغازات بدرجة حرارة عالية فلا يستفاد من هذه الطاقة الحرارية ولذلك يتم تشغيلها فى أوقات الذروة فقط فى حالة الشبكات الكبيرة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ابو بكر


----------



## حاتم الخير (24 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكور مهندس ابو بكر 
وقد تم نسخ الموضوع من ملف وورد المرفق
لتسهيل الإطلاع .

وفقك الله.


----------



## jomma (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا مهندس ابوبكر: الموضوع مفيد ويشير إلى ضرورة استغلال طاقة غازات العادم لرفع الكفاءة، مثلا يمكن استغلالها في توليد البخار في دورة مركبة، أو تشغيل دورة تبريد بالإمتصاص لتبريد الهواء الجوي في فصل الصيف. عموما هناك سبب آخر مهم يجعل من كفاءة الدورة الغازية منخفضة، وهو القدرة الميكانيكية اللازمة لتشغيل الضاغط فهي تقريبا تساوي ثُلثي القدرة المتولدة في التربينة، بذلك يمكن الإستفادة فقط بثلث القدرة المتولدة وهذ قليل.


----------



## awas1 (18 يونيو 2011)

*مشكورين الف شكرررررررررررررررررررر
م/ ابوبكر 
الموضوع مفيد وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا*


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي
اضافه صغيرة : حاليا عملاق صناعة التربينات جنرال الكتريك قامت بتصنيع محرك توربين غازي وصلت كفاءته ل 41%
PGT25 G4 Gas Turbine


----------



## awas1 (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك... 

وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## awas1 (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك... 

وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## AUTOcad14 (20 يونيو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## malk alehsas (29 يونيو 2011)

موضوع شيق والف شكر للجميع


----------



## مصطفى مطر 85 (30 يونيو 2011)

بوركتم وبوركت الامة بكم


----------



## Ahmed Qays (9 أغسطس 2012)

عاشت الايادي 
بس عندي سؤال 
ممكن ان اعرف هل يمكن استخدام الناتج من العادم ام انه غير مفيد


----------



## fitooboo (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الميكنيكي (29 مارس 2014)

مشكور على الجهد:56:


----------

